# معلومة هامة عن الفورمالين



## super strong (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخواني من المهم ان نعرف ما هي المواد التي نعمل بها
ولهذا السبب كتبت هذا الموضوع ارسلت عينة من الصابون الى المختبر لأخذ بها تقرير عن المواد التي استعملتها وصدمت بأن المواد فيها مادة مسرطنه طلبو مني التركيبة بالمواد المستعملة وتبين ان الفومالين هو المادة التي تحتوي على خلايه سرطانية ولكن على المدى الطويل اي اذا استعملت لفترة طويلة تسبب مرض السرطان ابعده الله عن الجميع وللتأكيد هذا الرابط يوجد فيه تقرير عن الفورمالين

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9924095 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------

